
Bitbucket down again - ErrantX
http://bitbucket.org/
======
jespern
We archived the status page, for those who can no longer see it (since we're
back up): <http://swag.dk/bitbucket/downtime_21082009.html>

------
ErrantX
Just in case like me you spent 10m trying to clone from it before it occured
to you to check the site :D

This is the second time this year - for a similar reason. bah. And they're
taking the opportunity to make some changes (again) - which sucks.

On the other hand they are good at updating everyone on status.

EDIT: link is obviously time sensitive.

~~~
jespern
Pardon us, we're taking the opportunity to make the site better in the future,
for you.

~~~
ErrantX
hehe, sorry, Im only griping. <3 you guys.

(I do have a paid plan - so I figured mild grrrring is fair!)

I suppose it makes sense to make big changes when things go down anyway. :)

